# Apparently Lulu is abused!



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

I posted this picture of Lulu on my Instagram. Sure it's not the nicest looking photo but we were playing one of our games which in turn has got her used to being better handled for when we go to the vet. Someone posted and basically said she was being abused! I couldn't help but laugh! Lulu?! Abused?! They went on to say something about "the poor thing has clipped wings..." That classifies as abuse? 

Some people need to really think before they speak, or type. 

Here's the picture I posted. She looks mad (she's biting) but she really isn't. It's just a game we have. I can understand someone voicing their concerns; if I didn't know the bird and saw that photo I might speak up too but not knowing the bird and reading the description I posted about how it's a game.... I wouldn't say anything. 

Here is poor abused Lulu with her clipped wings. Poor darling.


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

People really need to think before they type, lots of people clip their birds wings and it's just a matter of opinion, and helps with the taming process for some birds.
They should of thought also how a vet is going to hold the bird to check everything about them, and if a bird isn't used to it it's going to be more stressful at the vet

I haven't held Sam like that yet but he is used to me touching his wings, back and tail because I know that it's going to make things less stressful later in life

I haven't even held him like that the right way up haha


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Every time I see a clipped I think "poor bird". Every time, no exceptions. But since clipping is a personal choice why does it matter to you what other people say about it, it's your bird after all.


----------



## Pippitha (Mar 27, 2011)

You can just see the trauma in her little birdy eyes.


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

She's definitely abused - looks like she is missing a foot! How terrible, what did you do to that poor bird's leg!


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

Lulu-Tiel said:


> They went on to say something about "the poor thing has clipped wings..." That classifies as abuse?
> 
> Some people need to really think before they speak, or type.


Was it somebody here in the UK that made that remark? 
It's a VERY heated topic over here & yes I'm afraid to say that most 'serious British parrot keepers' do openly class clipping as abuse.
It appears to me that people in America, Canada etc are much more laid back about the subject & much more likely to clip their birds than us Brits are, I'm sure some English people must clip their birds but they would also know they would probably get rude comments about having done so, so maybe wouldn't openly post photo's of it.
Personally I have never clipped any of my birds or parrots & I never will, everyone is entitled to their own opinions  I'm not judging or condemning just giving a possible reason why you may have gotten that comment & yes I do agree we should all think more before we speak


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

i have never in all my years seen anyone hold a tiel on their back like that to be honest i never thought it could be done. i hold kiwi,dusty, and nico like this i have also towel condition them so if for any reason they have to be towel they are not scared. sorry jst amazes me it can be done with a tiel. as far as clipping the wings don't worry about it everyone does what they thank is best for their bird(s). i clip all my small birds to keep them safe from each other and from flying into walls,windows,and going out the door they move very fast. i did have my grey fully flighted but had to clip him a few weeks ago living arrangements are different at the moment and i could not monitor everything i almost lost him out a open door.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

ccollin13 said:


> She's definitely abused - looks like she is missing a foot! How terrible, what did you do to that poor bird's leg!


LOL! :lol: Lulu is great, the pic is good, and people are crazy. 
(Sorry, country song reference. X3)

I think it's awesome you are able to do that with her! It has to SO much less stressful at the vet since she's used to being handled.

If people were saying that handling her like that in order to get her used to being handled is abuse, then I guess taking my dog to "scary" or new places to get her used to seeing things and show her it's not as scary as thinks, is abuse too. Wow!


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

lisaowens said:


> i have never in all my years seen anyone hold a tiel on their back like that to be honest i never thought it could be done. i hold kiwi,dusty, and nico like this i have also towel condition them so if for any reason they have to be towel they are not scared. sorry jst amazes me it can be done with a tiel. as far as clipping the wings don't worry about it everyone does what they thank is best for their bird(s). i clip all my small birds to keep them safe from each other and from flying into walls,windows,and going out the door they move very fast. i did have my grey fully flighted but had to clip him a few weeks ago living arrangements are different at the moment and i could not monitor everything i almost lost him out a open door.


I have a 1 yr old tiel I can hold like that ( well not one handed as I have small hands and she's a BIG girl... ( 124 g )... But I can wrap both hands around her from the back and turn her over and she just relaxes... I actually do this when she gets nippy and over excited. I turn her over and talk soothingly to her as I stroke her face and chin with my fingers and she relaxes and calms down... It's like birdie meditation for her...lol as far as clipped wings go I feel that is a personal choice made between the owner, the bird and the situation... I have 8 birds.. 6 are fully flighted, one has a partial clip to slow him down and one is clipped to restrict flight... As far as the bird in the picture goes, she does not look stressed... Her foot is closed, not open and grasping desperately, her beak is closed and resting on the hand, not open and grabbing, and she looks fairly calm... Not totally comfy, but calm and not stressed... Some times our birds need to be manhandled a bit and incorporating this type of handling into everyday play is a good way to help not stress them to much when it is necessary.


----------



## Ditta (Oct 6, 2013)

Meh, people need to get over thinking that their opinions are equivalnt to scripture! I agree it may be a british thing though, when I was looking for someone to show me how to clip my budgies (before I got Sid) you would not BELIEVE how hard it was. Breeders, petshops etc just looked at me like I was crazy, avian vets flat out refused to do it... I finally managed to find one vet who would do it and have been doing it myself ever since. (Iggy's wings have been allowed to grow back since, Sid and Pigwidgeon are still clipped for now at least.)


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

You're squeezing him too hard! He looks so close to death! If I were you, I would consider finding a more suitable home. You are too brutal


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Peaches&Me said:


> Was it somebody here in the UK that made that remark?
> It's a VERY heated topic over here & yes I'm afraid to say that most 'serious British parrot keepers' do openly class clipping as abuse.
> It appears to me that people in America, Canada etc are much more laid back about the subject & much more likely to clip their birds than us Brits are, I'm sure some English people must clip their birds but they would also know they would probably get rude comments about having done so, so maybe wouldn't openly post photo's of it.
> Personally I have never clipped any of my birds or parrots & I never will, everyone is entitled to their own opinions  I'm not judging or condemning just giving a possible reason why you may have gotten that comment & yes I do agree we should all think more before we speak


Not getting into the clipping debate again but wow, I didn't know Britain was so anti-clipping! I knew other European countries were. I actually wish it was like that everywhere.

Flaming someone's photo is just rude, though...that's the bad side of the internet! Anonymity gives people too much "courage" to speak their minds. I'm sure nobody would talk to a stranger like that in person. 
And they don't know the bird. Maybe she LIKES being held like that.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Lougirl said:


> You're squeezing him too hard! He looks so close to death! If I were you, I would consider finding a more suitable home. You are too brutal


I guess she's just a sicko that enjoys abusing little birds and squeezing them to the brink of death!


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

LOL. I totally loved reading everyone's comments. When I saw my thread was two pages, I was scared to look thinking everyone was going to give me s*it! 

The person that said it I believe is in the States. Curies as to why some countries are do anti-clipping? I know for my two if they were fully flights, they'd have killed themselves by now! I tried to let Lulu grow her flight feathers out but it didn't go too well. Clipped is safer for my little goobers. 

I didn't think you guys would notice her foot. Ummm. Crap. I'll admit it... she is abused! 

LOL. Too funny!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Sounds like Lulu may never have fledged/learned to fly properly. She could still learn.  IMO there are many reasons to let birds be flighted, and if you're interested I can send you more info on it. I love having flighted tiels and they love it too.

But I don't want to derail your thread! After all, it's about this poor abused creature. You know what's funny...if they cared so much about saving abused animals they should be off volunteering for rescues or the Humane Society or something. Not harassing bird owners on Instagram!


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Aww she's such a pretty tiel! I don't see anything wrong, you were trying to help her get used to something that could otherwise be really scary for her, it's a good idea, so she can see the person she loves and trusts does it, then she'll know she'll be ok when the vet does it. Yeah people just need to stop assuming things.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Aww poor little pretty playful adorable abused Lulu. :lol:


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

I know I am late here, but I can hold Skiddles like that too. 

Everyone is entitled to a clipping opinion but don't slamming it down someone elses throat.

I have pros and cons on both sides based on my experience.

Oh and so abused...why no love? :rofl:


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm still laughing. You guys are hilarious. Lucas says that she is also abused because Mummy keeps holding her and putting stuff in her eyes.


----------



## chasy (Nov 4, 2013)

Wow! I hope I can get Tango comfortable enough with me to let me hold him like that! I just took him to the vet this past week and he did NOT like the vet holding him like that.  And the poor guy wasn't even screaming; he sounded more like he was crying. Broke my heart. I think it's really smart to help your bird be comfortable with handling! 

I know people are really opinionated about clipping and I really don't understand it. My bird is flighted because I want him to be -- just feels right to me. But I don't see what's so terrible about clipping that people get so mad about it.  Either I don't know enough about it or it's just one of those things people get really passionate about... I know I have my passions too... 

I loved what Ditta said - "People need to get over thinking that their opinions are equivalent to scripture!" Well said!

I do want to say, I've been really impressed with the way some of you have handled conversations about clipping, when you're obviously very passionate about it. I really admire that in folks; it's a rare quality these days.


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

Out of curiosity, if people in Britain are so adamant about not clipping birds...is there also a similar sentiment against declawing cats? Most people involved in cat rescue in the States (us included) make adoptive cat-parents sign "no-declawing" pledges. It's basically like amputating their fingers and it does not give the cat any safety advantages...in fact the opposite. We'd never declaw Kitty. But we think our birds (and by "our birds" I mean "our individual birds in particular") are safer and healthier clipped.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

IMO declawing cats should be illegal...horrible practice! Most people in civilized countries seem to be against it now thankfully. But I work in a pet store and still occasionally run into people who want to do it.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Declawing??? I am not a cat person so I don't really know what that means. But its sounds cruel and unnecessary.


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

Mezza said:


> Declawing??? I am not a cat person so I don't really know what that means. But its sounds cruel and unnecessary.


It's awful. You are basically chopping off kittys' fingers. They do not grow back. And it can lead to a ton of behavioral and health problems.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Declawing is so awful for cats, imo.  Their claws are the main weapons for defense, and to hunt and climb. Cats have claws for reasons.


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

RowdyTiel said:


> Declawing is so awful for cats, imo.  Their claws are the main weapons for defense, and to hunt and climb. Cats have claws for reasons.


Declawing cats is awful but can we turn to the real problem here that LULU IS MISSING A LEG AND IS CLEARLY BEING ABUSED BY THIS HORRIBLE PERSON.

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: this thread is too much fun


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

ccollin13 said:


> Declawing cats is awful but can we turn to the real problem here that LULU IS MISSING A LEG AND IS CLEARLY BEING ABUSED BY THIS HORRIBLE PERSON.
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: this thread is too much fun


lol :rofl:


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

(LOL! XD)

Oh my GOSH! What did that horrible person do to the poor thing!? How is she missing a leg!?! What did you DO! :lol:


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

caterpillar said:


> Out of curiosity, if people in Britain are so adamant about not clipping birds...is there also a similar sentiment against declawing cats? Most people involved in cat rescue in the States (us included) make adoptive cat-parents sign "no-declawing" pledges. It's basically like amputating their fingers and it does not give the cat any safety advantages...in fact the opposite. We'd never declaw Kitty. But we think our birds (and by "our birds" I mean "our individual birds in particular") are safer and healthier clipped.


I did say 'serious parrot keepers' are against it, birds are meant to fly if they weren't they wouldn't have wings, basically that's it in a nutshell, if you can't keep a a flying bird safe then maybe a bird is the wrong addition to your household, having said that I'm sure novice bird/parrot keepers here probsbly do clip their birds but don't publish that fact. As I said previously its a very volatile subject, I'm trying not to go indepth & to choose my words carefully so as not to cause offence to anyone  You all have a right to your opinions & to act on what you feel is right & proper just don't expect everyone to hold the same opinions as you 

I have never heard of cats being declawed here, I'm pretty sure that practice doesn't exist here, although I'm a dog person myself


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

ccollin13 said:


> Declawing cats is awful but can we turn to the real problem here that LULU IS MISSING A LEG AND IS CLEARLY BEING ABUSED BY THIS HORRIBLE PERSON.
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: this thread is too much fun


earl: :rofl: earl: :rofl:


----------



## Fweet (Apr 9, 2012)

Never heard of anyone in the UK wanting or needing to de-claw any animal. It sounds truly barbaric.
Equally, none of my birds have ever been clipped & it's not something I'd consider unless it was for a health issue.


----------



## 22caity22 (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm pretty sure declawing is actually classed as abuse here in Australia... Like docking dogs' tails.

Oh poor Lulu!! Making her immobile, chopping off her wings and her foot!! d:


----------



## Fweet (Apr 9, 2012)

Yes, poor Lulu! I bet that foot was fed to a passing macaw!
She doesn't look at all distressed in the 'abuse' picture & I love the way one claw is sticking up in a rude gesture 
Some of our birds liked being handled, others didn't but each time one had to be held like that for treatment they all took it pretty well. One was an insane biter & a vicious swine but when he got thread caught round his foot he was as meek as a lamb when he had to be held for it to be removed.


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

caterpillar said:


> Out of curiosity, if people in Britain are so adamant about not clipping birds...is there also a similar sentiment against declawing cats? Most people involved in cat rescue in the States (us included) make adoptive cat-parents sign "no-declawing" pledges. It's basically like amputating their fingers and it does not give the cat any safety advantages...in fact the opposite. We'd never declaw Kitty. But we think our birds (and by "our birds" I mean "our individual birds in particular") are safer and healthier clipped.


It is actually against the law to de claw cats in Britain as is tail docking on dogs . Both are now seen as inhumane and cruel .

As for wing clipping I have zippy fully flighted, I understand why people choose to do this but it is not for me or zippy


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Gah, the US is so backwards in so many ways! Of COURSE every European country has probably outlawed declawing by now. I'm not a fan of tail docking either. Or ear cropping.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

moonchild said:


> Gah, the US is so backwards in so many ways! Of COURSE every European country has probably outlawed declawing by now. I'm not a fan of tail docking either. Or ear cropping.


Ditto!
And Austria has even banned the use of Cesar Millan's dog "training" methods! :clap: And in Wales and other European countries, the use of shock/electric collars is prohibited.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Tail docking, ear cropping, declawing and pinioning are all barbaric, cruel, painfully invasive and unnecessary! Wing clipping is not invasive or mutilating... It's like clipping hair... I think it depends on the situation... I respect everyone's right to do what they feel is right for their bird.


----------



## Fweet (Apr 9, 2012)

Docking is only allowed for working dogs & even then the puppy has to be seen with the mother to prove breed & the owner has many hoops to jump through to prove the working status.
I can't imagine our dog without a tail. It would be like his smile had been taken away.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

It's also harder to read a dog who's tail has been docked.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

ParrotletsRock said:


> Tail docking, ear cropping, declawing and pinioning are all barbaric, cruel, painfully invasive and unnecessary! Wing clipping is not invasive or mutilating... It's like clipping hair... I think it depends on the situation... I respect everyone's right to do what they feel is right for their bird.


I may not personally be a fan of clipping but THANK GOD it doesn't physically hurt the bird and it's not permanent. Those other practices are the horrible-est of the horrible.


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

Fine, you want to know what happened to Lulu's foot? I closed the cage door on it!! I didn't want anyone to know how abusive I really was but I guess it's out now!!


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

*QUICK!* Someone call PETA!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh god, you brought up PETA!  :rofl:

Are we ready for THAT can of worms??


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Woah woah woah, no need to bring _that_ up :rofl:


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

It's all fun and games until somebody brings up PETA... :rofl:


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Indeed....haha


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

um what's Peta?!


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

ollieandme said:


> um what's peta?!


oh no you didn't!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

googled it  it's American so of course i didn't know. looks a bit like our RSPCA.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

ollieandme said:


> googled it  it's American so of course i didn't know. looks a bit like our RSPCA.


No, no, no, PETA is evil!
Seriously they really are.


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

Lulu wants to know if this classifies as abuse too? If it does then she feels she has a strong case. She said all Mummy did was take pictures, laugh and tell her how cute she looked with her messy hair.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Definitely abuse! Whats with the out of place feather. shhheeessshhh!! I should report you myself. :rofl:

PS: look at that cute little face


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Oh man... Ok time to give me the bird... Some one has to keep her safe from your abusive ways!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Ok, seriously man, how mean can you get? I think I need to report you to the moderators at this point and revoke your membership here


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

I guess there's one other thing. Well, Lucas has that ointment all over her. The other day I gave her a bath and well, she looked kind of rough afterwards. 










I think this is everything now....


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm sure I'm not the only abusive owner. Sheesh. You guys are turning this all on me. Fess up people!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I am the worst abuser of all! Obviously I ripped out all of Dolce's feathers to make a down pillow out of them.


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

moonchild said:


> I am the worst abuser of all! Obviously I ripped out all of Dolce's feathers to make a down pillow out of them.


What a GOOD idea!!!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh my gosh, guys! XD I'm laughing my head off over here!
PARROT ABUSERS!


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm having a good laugh too, and I needed that. Thanks everyone!


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

We'll I'm not sure I'm a bad owner... Let's ask my conure..... Oh my looks like she's trying to drown herself in her water dish! ( that can't be a good sign )


----------



## chasy (Nov 4, 2013)

I am SERIOUSLY giggling my head off over here! My son just ran in because he thought I was crying!!! Wow. *wipes a tear*

Y'all are awesome.


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

I lost it with the drowning conure :rofl: I guess I'll have to admit my abuse now - it's more on the psychological side. How could any poor tiel have self-esteem after what I did to Ziggy?? This is the face of bird abuse; just look at the misery:


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I think Ziggy's trying to draw some blood with his nails.

_Warning. Here comes the classic Beaker picture. If you've been here a few months, you've probably seen this a couple hundred times_



I snapped Beaker's neck. Sue me


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh dear, LOL.
People will be people, don't listen to them.


----------



## Fweet (Apr 9, 2012)

Missing foot? Pah! That's nothing.....


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

ROFL :rofl: priceless


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

I must be a bad owner as well look what I did to poor zippy


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

LOL I love this thread!!! All these poor birds  Starlight is fully flighted, but Pippin's breeder clipped him before I got him, so I'm waiting for his wings to grow back because the poor guy keeps breaking his tail feathers falling down, he looks abused with all those broken tail feathers and molting lol.


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

Fweet said:


> Missing foot? Pah! That's nothing.....


ROFL!!! I just lost it!!!!!! Too funny!!!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh, the horror of it all!!!!


----------



## Neeve & Sid (Sep 24, 2013)

Beakers snapped neck photo is brilliant! I had a good chuckle.:rofl: 
I think we are all guilty here, I mean who hasn't chopped of their birds foot? Where's the fun in having a 'tiel with 2 feet? :rofl:


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Neeve & Sid said:


> I think we are all guilty here, I mean who hasn't chopped of their birds foot?


I have severed feet hanging around my key chain


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Hahahahaha! These abused bird picks are too funny!! 

The shame of it all.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Guess I am a bad owner after all.... seems another of my birds wants to drown herself!!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

It looks like budgie body pieces in the dish. You chop her up?


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Lougirl said:


> It looks like budgie body pieces in the dish. You chop her up?


Shhh, you weren't supposed to notice...lol

(She made a dern fine soup too!!)


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh yes. Those are budgie pieces.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

You monsters!


----------



## Neeve & Sid (Sep 24, 2013)

Oh my goodness, budgie soup? Is it at all like chicken?


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Neeve & Sid said:


> Oh my goodness, budgie soup? Is it at all like chicken?


Chicken soup for the parrot lovers soul...lol
It's not meaty like chicken... All feathers and bones!


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

LOL too funny!!!!!!


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Lulu-Tiel said:


> LOL too funny!!!!!!


Betcha a tiel would have a little more meat on them bones... But yours would only have one drumstick!


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh now that's RUDE!!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

More abuse! This must stop! 
I acuse Garance of tiel abuse of the 1st degree!
http://youtu.be/HR9SeJ7b5SI

And THIS! Look at that poor bird.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4itC00VJho


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

More abusers. Makes me sick.


----------

